# boiled peanuts



## loolagigi (Mar 15, 2010)

hey everyone. i was born in the south, then moved north for about 20 years..then back south!..never had a boiled peanut until i was in georgia. it was cajun style and they were to die for. i couldnt stop eating them. im going to make some tonight in a crock pot. does anyone have a recipe, or and special lil secrets for awesome boiled peanuts?  gatta get my peanut fix....damn they are so good!

well, i found a recipe. baught 2 lbs of peanuts and some crab and shrimp spicy seasoning. only thing else you need is salt..sorry about the soy sauce in the photo, that was if i used a diff recipe......heres the recipe im ganna follow...!!!!!!!!

These Cajun boiled peanuts are a deliciously spicy spin on traditional boiled peanuts. This recipe simmers the peanuts gently in a spicy, salty mixture for 24 hours to allow the flavors time to develop. The slow cooking time means that the peanuts will be as soft and tender as they should be. Whether you're making them for a party or just to snack on at home, these hot and spicy treats are sure to satisfy.
Difficulty: EasyInstructionsThings You'll Need:
1 pound of peanuts in the shell 
1/2 cup chopped jalapeno peppers 
1 package (3 oz.) dry crab boil 
1 tbsp. garlic powder 
2 tbsp. Cajun seasoning 
1/2 cup salt 
1/2 cup red pepper flakes 
Slow cooker 
Step 1Rinse the unshelled peanuts in cool water until the water runs clear. Soak the peanuts for about 30 minutes in fresh, cold water.

Step 2Place the rinsed peanuts, jalapeno peppers, garlic powder, crab boil, salt, red pepper flakes and Cajun seasoning into your slow cooker.

Step 3Fill the slow cooker with cold water to about an inch above the peanuts.

Step 4Cover the slow cooker and turn it on low. The peanuts will need to cook for at least 24 hours.

Step 5Check the peanuts every few hours. Add more water if necessary, and stir gently to keep the peanuts from sticking to the sides. It's okay to go to sleep while the peanuts are cooking--just check them before you go to bed and as soon as you wake up.

Step 6Scoop out a few peanuts after 24 hours to check for doneness. It should slip easily out of the shell and feel soft between your fingers. If the peanuts are too hard, add more water and allow them to keep cooking, checking every few hours.

Step 7Drain peanuts and serve. These are best when served fresh and warm, but can be refrigerated for up to a week.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

never even heard of them...sounds interesting..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 15, 2010)

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXNX4r1eutY

eace:


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 15, 2010)

the anticipation is killing meeeeeeeee


----------



## gmo (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh MMMMmmmMMMM my mouth is watering.  I love boiled peanuts.  I have  gotta have a paper bag full every time I'm in Florida.  I came home from vacation one time and tried to do a crockpot full and they just didn't turn out right.  I'd love to give them a try again if your recipe turns out the way you want it too.  For the time being, when I can find them, I go for canned boiled peanuts.  Pretty dang close to the real deal.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 15, 2010)

gmo said:
			
		

> Oh MMMMmmmMMMM my mouth is watering. I love boiled peanuts. I have gotta have a paper bag full every time I'm in Florida. I came home from vacation one time and tried to do a crockpot full and they just didn't turn out right. I'd love to give them a try again if your recipe turns out the way you want it too. For the time being, when I can find them, I go for canned boiled peanuts. Pretty dang close to the real deal.


might just have to try them bad boys.....yeah, theres nothing like good boiled peanuts.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 16, 2010)

Cajun peanuts?  Heresy, I say, heresy.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 16, 2010)

Question loola!  We have a 5 lb bag of _fresh_ peanuts in the freezer.  Can I just use your recipe on them or do I need to roast them first?  Yumm, cajun peanuts :hubba:


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 16, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Question loola! We have a 5 lb bag of _fresh_ peanuts in the freezer. Can I just use your recipe on them or do I need to roast them first? Yumm, cajun peanuts :hubba:


clean them in water and let them soak in water for a hour....2 lbs works in a regular sized crock pot. i tried some of mine....there still a little crunchy...still have about 4 hours or more of cooking.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 16, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Question loola! We have a 5 lb bag of _fresh_ peanuts in the freezer. Can I just use your recipe on them or do I need to roast them first? Yumm, cajun peanuts :hubba:


 
Art, when you say fresh, do you mean green?  

Peanuts come green (straight from the field and somewhat soft), dried but raw, or roasted (you can't rehydrate roasted peanuts).

Boiled peanuts are best when prepared from green peanuts.  They are fairly expensive in the grocery though.  

I grew up in Georgia and I wouldn't eat a rehydrated peanut.  But to each his own.

Yes, Georgia, so, yes, I am a boiled peanut expert.  And a collard green expert.  And a hushpuppies expert.  But I have switched from ham-hocks to smoked turkey wings for flavoring veggies, and my heart valves thank me for it.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 16, 2010)

yes art raw peanuts are called green peanuts, has nothing to do with the color. i tried another one, and the salt and heat are finally being absorbed by the peanuts....still slightly hard though...few more hours...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2010)

Never heard of them untill I moved to Florida. Couldnt bring myself to eatem. When I eat a penut,,I want it to be crunchy.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 16, 2010)

WH, i felt the same...for a short time i worked at a local gas station that had them regular and cajun...i used to watch people fill large cups full of them and think,"how gross", thats until i tried them..BEWARE OF OLD PEANUTS.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> WH, i felt the same...for a short time i worked at a local gas station that had them regular and cajun...i used to watch people fill large cups full of them and think,"how gross", thats until i tried them..BEWARE OF OLD PEANUTS.


 
Ill givem a try the next time Im to drunk to know the difference. Kinda like I did Oysters.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 16, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Art, when you say fresh, do you mean green?
> 
> Peanuts come green (straight from the field and somewhat soft), dried but raw, or roasted (you can't rehydrate roasted peanuts).
> 
> ...



Given the choices, they're either green or dried and raw.  Many still have that husk stuff still on them.    I think Tifton, GA is the peanut capital of the world .  I don't know why I know such things, though :hubba:.  You forgot blackeyed peas


----------



## UncleSeemsSlow (Mar 16, 2010)

Alabama, Florida, Georgia, Louisana? Winner = Alabama.
All good and addictive as hell.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 16, 2010)

OMG, if yall have not had Southern boiled peanuts you dont know what you are missing but to be any good they have to be cooked by an old drunk who sells them with a hand painted sign on the side of the highway. I would like to plant peanuts but I dont have enough land to make a good cash crop.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 17, 2010)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Ill givem a try the next time Im to drunk to know the difference. Kinda like I did Oysters.


and me fat chicks


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 17, 2010)

Ahhh, there's nothing more addictive than boiled peanuts. Love 'em totally! I have a bag of raw peanuts in the fridge just waiting to be cooked up. Problem is once I start eating them, I can't stop....


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 17, 2010)

well i had to cook them for about 36 hours on low in the crock pot....i added some more salt, and spice throught the cooking. i cant describe how juicy and tasty these peanuts are. they still have a texture, they are not mushy. just not crunchy. when i grab one i crack it a little and suck the spicy/salty jouce out, then crack the peanut open to munch on the nuts. they are my favorite. the peanut taste is gone....you gatta try these babies, i promise you wont put them down....Loola


----------



## subcool (Mar 17, 2010)

I miss em so much.
There sold on every corner in Georgia and in the fall on the way from Savannah to Athens to see the Dawgs play there was an old truck on i-15, old dude had the best ones I ever tasted and I aint sure he ever washed the pot he boiled em in.

People not from the south just don't seem to get Boiled Peanuts

Thanks for the memory

Sub


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 17, 2010)

subcool said:
			
		

> I miss em so much.
> There sold on every corner in Georgia and in the fall on the way from Savannah to Athens to see the Dawgs play there was an old truck on i-15, old dude had the best ones I ever tasted and I aint sure he ever washed the pot he boiled em in.
> 
> People not from the south just don't seem to get Boiled Peanuts
> ...



Yupperz,

I thought you were from not too far away by the sound of your southern accent on the hash tutorial.   I had an uncle in Macon and we used to look forward to buying boiled green peanuts at a stand the same family has had for about 100 yearz...:hubba:  And OMG it's almost peach season!

Thanx Loola!

Peace!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 18, 2010)

hey sub, is that you in the avatar?   going for the santa clause look i see?  lol.


----------



## budiholi (Mar 18, 2010)

boiled peanuts isnt boiled peanuts unless u cook them outsidein a iron kettle over a wood fire yummmmmmmmm


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey, Loo, that's dirty with the new av.  Come on, Dirty, I recognise the guy's face but with the years and the beard I can't name him.  First thought it was one of the ZZ boys cleaned up--but I don't think they do "cleaned-up" do they?

Right now, I can drive about 5 miles up the Orange Blossom Trail and buy peanuts off a guy with a sign that says: *Balled Penuts*.  Have also seen them advertised as *Bald Peanuts*.

Where I grew up in GA, there was a guy who had a sign on his fence that said: "*Notary Republican*," I kid you not.

Jeez, it's a wonder I can even spell my freakin name, considering where I come from.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 18, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> And OMG it's almost peach season!


 
I heard tell them Georgia peach trees took some damage this year and that peaches may rise in price. I hope not, I usually make 35 gallons of peach wine every summer.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 18, 2010)

Hold this :bong1: and pass the peanuts :hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 18, 2010)

subcool said:
			
		

> I miss em so much.
> There sold on every corner in Georgia and in the fall on the way from Savannah to Athens to see the Dawgs play there was an old truck on i-15, old dude had the best ones I ever tasted and I aint sure he ever washed the pot he boiled em in.
> 
> People not from the south just don't seem to get Boiled Peanuts
> ...



It's not unusual to be able to purchase white lightning in places where boiled peanuts are sold :hubba:  Try... Billy sent me


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 19, 2010)

PH....


Balled Pnuts?  LOL...  I LOVE that Pencilhead...  OBT?  Yikes...  dont pick up any hitchhikers and make sure your date doesnt have an adam's apple...   My avvy guys?  I saw a YouTube video of that guy with the beard in a fracas on an Oakland city bus.  They call him Vietnam Tom...  Everythings on YouTube...  That bearded dude is in his 60s and some young punk got into a verbal interaction with him that soon escalated into a fight of sorts and I guess the thing has gone viral somewhat cuz i also saw follow up interviews and someone did a cartoon version of the altercation too....  Anyhooo...  I just thought that dude would make a good face for the dirtyolsouth...   but since its a pretty violent piece of video and there are some racial undertones I thought better of using it for my Avvy...  and I found the new millenium mullet dude...LOL...

:holysheep:​


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 19, 2010)

DOS...I'm not too much into youtube or anything, but I saw the video you are speaking about where the old guy beat up the young guy.  It was on a TV show though that I like on comedy central called Tosh.O, where a comedian makes jokes of whatever is viral at the moment.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 19, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> *OBT? Yikes... dont pick up any hitchhikers and make sure your date doesnt have an adam's apple...*


 
OBT's like a coin-operated Alice's Restaraunt--you can get anything you want.  Got everything from sex to salvation, botox to yellow cake uranium, just bring cash, baby, we'll hook you up.:hubba:


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 20, 2010)

ROFLMAO! You guys are a scream!!!

Well, you inspired me, and I made boiled peanuts today. Budiholi, don't read this---I used a......(shame shame shame) Crockpot. 

The turned out superb, in spite of not having a wood fire and iron pot. <G> 

I'm loving them, and know I'll pay the price for my overindulgence tomorrow. Glad you started this thread, Loola--I had forgotten I had all those raw peanuts packed away in the back of my fridge. Yummmmm!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 20, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> OBT's like a coin-operated Alice's Restaraunt--you can get anything you want.  Got everything from sex to salvation, botox to yellow cake uranium, just bring cash, baby, we'll hook you up.



I went to college in the Orlando area in '85...  OBT was pretty scary back then.  A pal that I went to school with was a local dude and where is 'herb buddy' lived was down somewhere off OBT so away we went and went and went...  It was a pretty scary stretch of road for someone from the upper midwest... lol...  It's sounds like nothin much has changed in 25 years...:hubba:

Yay Pnutz...:holysheep:


----------



## budiholi (Mar 20, 2010)

ok so u didnt use a iron pot no biggie just growing up when a kid graduated u had a peanut boil for them old tradition and u allways used a iron pot and wood fire eevery one would get to gether and ahhve a party ith t


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like a heavenly experience to me, Budiholi! What a wonderful childhood memories you have!!!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah i would love to try that


----------

